# Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria



## Barsch3000 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo #h
Ich mache im August eine Paddeltour in Kroatien an der Adria entlang. Starten wollen wir von Zadar aus und dann von Insel zu Insel fahren. Dabei möchte ich natürlich auch angeln. 
Da wir fliegen und nur ein Kajak zur Verfügung haben, habe ich leider nicht so viel Platz für Zubehör, sodass ich mich auf ca. 2 Ruten beschränken muss. Die eine wäre eine leichte Spinnrute ca. 10 gramm Wurfgewicht, fällt allerdings recht straff aus. Ich habe gehört das man vom Ufer aus recht einfach mit Fischstücken oder kleinen Gummifischen Kleinfische fängt. Dazu würde ich diese Rute dann benutzen.

Während des Paddelns wollte ich zusätzlich noch Schleppen. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung welche Köder man da dann so nehmen sollte und wie viel Wurfgewicht die Rute haben sollte. Ich hatte am ehesten an eine (am besten günstige Reiserute bis ca 40 bis 50 Euro) bis ca. 10-50 oder 20 bis 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht gedacht. Da ich aber kaum Ahnung habe welche Fische man etwas weiter draußen fangen kann und wie groß sie ca. sind sind das auch nur ungefähre Schätzwerte.....

Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich mit der Rute auch gerne noch Nachtangeln mit Naturködern (hab gehört, dass die etwas größeren Fische nachts zum Rauben zu den Inseln schwimmen)

Uuuund ich fahre im Juli noch nach Schweden wo ich dieselbe Rute noch gerne zum Hechtangeln nutzen würde (ebenfalls zum Schleppen)

Ich hoffe man kann alle Anforderungen in irgendeiner Form mit einander verbinden. Mir ist klar, dass ich an einigen Stellen Abstriche machen muss. Notfalls wäre ich evtl. auch bereit eine dritte Rute zu kaufen.

Falls ihr Tipps, Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge habt würde ich mich sehr über Antworten freuen.|bla:


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Hallo Barsch,

interessante Urlaubsplanung, was du da vor hast! Schön und spannend!Kenne die Gegend bissle näher und versuche dir etwas zu helfen deine Fragen zu klären. Du schreibst:


			
				Barsch3000;4779565
Ich mache im August eine Paddeltour in Kroatien an der Adria entlang. Starten wollen wir von Zadar aus und dann von Insel zu Insel fahren. 

[COLOR=Blue schrieb:
			
		

> Bin selber überhaupt noch nie in einem Kajak gesessen, daher meine Bedenken. Eventuell könnt ihr ja mit den Fähren oder Passagierschiffen (Jadrolinija) auf die eine oder andere Insel rübersetzen und erspart euch das offene Meer? (Wetter, Wind und Strömung sowie unzähliche Boote, Jetskis, Segler (August hauptsächliche Saison)).
> [/COLOR]
> Dabei möchte ich natürlich auch angeln.
> 
> ...



Soweit fürs erste...grüßle|wavey:


----------



## Barsch3000 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich habe leider keine genaue Ahnung welche Fische genau dort leben, aber es sollten Raubfische bis ca. 60 cm sein, da wir glaube ich viel größere Fische nicht so sicher drillen können auf einem voll beladenen Kajak. Mir geht es also nicht so um Rekordfänge sondern mehr um etwas Spannung beim paddeln. Trotzdem wollen wir natürlich auch ab und zu mal einen geeigneten Fisch mitnehmen.

Als Köder habe ich auch an Wobbler zwischen 7 und 12 cm, Blinker, Makrelenpaternoster, bebleite Fischstücke oder Gummifische gedacht. 

Wenn es aber gar nicht möglich ist dort an den riesigen Thunfischen etc. "vorbei" zu angeln, werde ich es wahrscheinlich bei dem Ufer angeln belassen müssen.

Ich würde mich natürlich weiterhin über Anworten bezüglich der Köder und meines Vorhabens freuen! 
Mfg


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*



Barsch3000 schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> 
> Ich habe leider keine genaue Ahnung welche Fische genau dort leben, aber es sollten Raubfische bis ca. 60 cm sein, da wir glaube ich viel größere Fische nicht so sicher drillen können auf einem voll beladenen Kajak.
> 
> ...



hoffe damit fängst du was an...

Vertikalmethoden von Boardie Baumi:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1k2vYdy-uCJAg96ULIkpZ7DqT0fEoguQh/view

Viel zum lesen gibt es in Darios MMthread:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=637

Dort findest du auch die anderen Mittelmeerverückten vom Board.
|wavey:

Hab auch noch was aus der Gegend gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLbRA0ufI6A


----------



## Barsch3000 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Die vielen Videos habe ich jetzt erst gesehen |supergri
Das sah echt interessant aus und ja ich glaube mit meiner 60 g Rute wird das wohl nix.... 
Habe aber noch eine ca. 2,8 m lange (vlt zu lang vom Kajak) Spinn/Meeresrute mit 1 bis 4 OZ Wurfgewicht. Diese Rute ist leider etwas schwerer aber recht robust. Möglicherweise kann ich die benutzen ohne mir eine Neue kaufen zu müssen...
Ansonsten wieder vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos. Die haben mich auf jedenfall schon weiter gebracht!#6


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Hallo Barsch,

an deiner 1-10g Rute kannst du auf jeden Fall kleine Wobbler, Jigköpfe mit Minigummis (LRF), oder auch Raglou Gummifische an unbeschwerter Montage schleppen.

Hier bissle Inspiration:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-PWQKMzLi8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTQ6usQewjk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHrWej6whH4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI1ErHNohNE

Des weiteren kannst du sie zum LRF(light Rock fishing) vom Ufer aus benutzen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u0Z5ZMIE48
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6FRPZQz238

Ansonsten kannst du stets über interessanten Strukturen eine Paternostermontage mit Naturköder (und später mit lebenden Kleinfischen  runterlassen...

Modern:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fatKiXpLvo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sogysT-yDQ

Traditionell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KLTwyjuWkY

Ohne Echolot findest du Strukturen und Tiefen hier:

https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@10&key=uehlG}_t{A

Ein gut sortierter Angelladen in Zadar:
http://udica.net/

Bei Fragen, fragen 
grüßle


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Hi!
Wenn Du ein versierter Kajaker bist, lässt sich das mit dem Schleppangeln schon machen.
Allerdings habe ich in der Adria fischereilich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.. .
Wenn ich vom Kajak schleppen würde, und mir Gerät für nen schmalen Taler kaufen wollte, sähe das so aus: Rute WFT Never Crack Fjodspin Travel - gibt es für unter 50€ und ist "unkaputtbar". Dazu ne 8500er Penn mit einer guten Geflochtenen und 10m Fluo Topshot.
Damit lässt sich fast alles fangen... .
Petri#h


----------



## Barsch3000 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Ich habe mich jeztzt (auch wenn das Thema schon etwas her ist) nochmal intensiver mit der Schlepprute beschäftigt.
Da ich mir für Schweden für größere Köder jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Schlepprute bis 100g wg kaufen werde dachte ich, dass diese Rute vlt schwer genug sein könnte für das Schleppen auf die etwas größeren Fische bzw zum Vertikalangeln.
Ansonsten würde ich evtl. auf die schwerere Meeresrute zurückgreifen (die ich schon beschrieben habe)  damit kann man auch mal  bis 200 gramm runter lassen (ist aber natürlich auch sehr grob und man kann die Bisse wahrscheinlich kaum erkennen bzw. hat auch nichts vom drill.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand die Frage beantworten könnte bzw seine Meinung schreiben könnte


----------



## glavoc (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Allzutief ist die Gegend nicht, die meisten Fischen eh mit Handleine, die "modernen" so mit 150 g Ruten. Von daher denke ich, du wirst vermutl. mit der 100 g Rute meist hinkommen. Aber das ist jetzt halt auch so ins blaue von mir geschrieben, da ich nicht weiß, was du genau vorhast (Köder, Tiefe, Zielfisch etc.pp).

Grüßle


----------



## Barsch3000 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Ok das hört sich super an!
Ja was genau ich damit machen möchte weiß ich selber noch nicht ganz genau.
Aber auf jedenfall wie in den Videos gezeigt vom Boot mit Makrelenpaternostern oder Fisch stücken auf Grund.
Auch Grundfischen vom Ufer wollte ich damit ausprobieren und während wir paddeln einfach ein paar wobbler hinterherschleppen (auf gut Glück).
Weiterhin kaufe ich mir eh noch eine Spinnrute -50 g wg für den Schwedenurlaub, die ich auch noch mitnehme (hauptsächlich Spinnfischen vom Ufer, leichteres Schleppen oder ggf. leichtes Grund oder Posenangeln).
Sowie die leichte Spinnrute bis 12 g wg zum ganz leichten Spinnfischen vom Ufer.


Als Köder nehme ich mir dann einfach noch n paar 5 g Bleiköpfe, kleine Gummifische und mittlere bis größere Wobbler mit.
Ansonsten noch ein paar stippvorfächer, Posen, Klemmblei, Wirbel, Stahlvorfächer etc. .


Das wäre so ungefähr die Ausrüstung. Müsste doch eig das meiste abdecken oder?


Ach ja und bei den schweren Grundbleien hab ich mir überlegt einfach Kleber zu kaufen und Wirbel an die steine zu kleben, damit wir beim Fliegen nicht so viel Gewicht bekommen|kopfkrat


mfg


----------



## pulpot (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*



Barsch3000 schrieb:


> Ach ja und bei den schweren Grundbleien hab ich mir überlegt einfach Kleber zu kaufen und Wirbel an die steine zu kleben, damit wir beim Fliegen nicht so viel Gewicht bekommen|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> mfg




Mit schweren Grundbleien (oder Steinen) hast Du nur Hänger, selbst auf scheinbar sandigem Grund. Ich nehme (vorausgesetzt es ist keine Strömung) sinkende Spirolinos, da wird das halbwegs erträglich, muss aber trotzdem noch oft genug mit der Taucherbrille rausschwimmen um die Montage zu retten.


----------



## robi_N (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Hallo zusammen,


ich war vor zwei Jahren in Kroatien zum Segeln. Fast die komplette Fahzeit hatte ich zwei Angelruten im Wasser. Ich hatte es mit einer Rute mit einem großen Wobbler und die andere mit einer Daisy Chain und einem Oktopus splasher als Hooker probiert. 



Zusätzlich hatte ich noch Teaser im Wasser. 



Leider konnte ich nicht einen Fisch fangen. 



Ein Freund von mir hat es dagegen im vergangenen Jahr mit zwei kleineren Wobblern probiert und war durchaus erfolgreich.
Er hatte zwei unterschiedlich tief laufende Deep Tail Dancer im Wasser mit 11cm länge meine ich.
Er hat mehrere Bonitos und einige Markrelen fangen können.


Evtl. hilft diese Info.


Beste Grüße,
Robert


----------



## someuniqname (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

hallo,

war bisher in kroatien oefter mal mit dem SUP unterwegs und hatte auch eine kurze angel hin raus mit "wobblern" geschleppt. bisher ein gemisch aus brassen, petermaennchen, zackenbarsch...

/mfg


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schleppangeln Kroatien Adria*

Hallo in die Runde,
hab mir gerade nochmal meine Antworten ganz am Anfang angeschaut und festgestellt, dass mein Link ebenso blau eingefärbt ist wie meine Antworten. Auch scheint er beim "draufklicken" nicht mehr zu funktionieren...
Daher noch einmal aus dem Schleppangelthread die Posts:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4618882&postcount=9
sowie:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4618947&postcount=11
und hier der ganze Thread:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323937

Fakt ist, dass erfolgreicher mit Lebenködern gefischt wird und die "Panula" als dalmatinische Spezialität sehr, sehr fängig arbeitet (so mensch damit umgehen kann). 

Wobbler sehe ich als Notlösung an, oder aber man hängt die raus und wenn was beißt gut, wenn nicht auch egal.

grüßle

PS - hab noch ein Video gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjoHH4CGkMI


----------

